# Hygrophila sp. 'Brown' advice/hints/tricks/ect?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I've just ordered a couple of stems from someone on another forum. Anyone have any experience with this plant? I have a soft spot for hygro's, since they do rather well for me in various tanks. Any general advice would be great.

Currently debating if I should put this in my 10 gallon or my 75 gallon. Part of me wants to start it in the 10, then put clippings into the 75 if I get it going.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Anyone? This species just seems to interesting for no one to have tried out on here.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

2manyhobbies on APC has been growing this plant for a while. Might want to check with him if you don't get any responses here.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

he/she actually is who I'm getting it from lol
just looking for various opinions


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Its fairly new and rare, i dont think many people have gotten it yet.
and the people who have it probably got it fairly recently, nd are still trying to get a hang of the plant.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

so I'm going to be a forrunner with this plant?
that's kinda cool lol


----------



## tejinabo (Jul 12, 2005)

Hygrophila 'Brown' aka Hygrophila 'Thai' is an very undemanding and fast growing stem. Its growth speed is similar to Hygrophila 'Tiger' or 'Bold'. It does change in appearance depending on your tank conditions. It can range from a light brown to a dark purplish brown. It was introduced in 2007, but wasn't so popular back then.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

I have some hygrophila brown. Other than a few partial pics online I have not seen many pictures of the entire plant or how it grows. 

It took a little time to acclimate to my tank but when it started to grow it laid itself down on the substrate and started creeping. 

Is it supposed to do this? I can't get a good pic of it because of where it is in the tank. Does anyone have a pic?


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally got a decent pic. I lifted it up and rested it on the sword leaf. It's putting out new leaves but getting lower everyday. I have two and both are doing the same. Even the new side shoots are turning away from the light.

Anyone here have experience with this. I'm thinking I might shade it with the sword instead of raising it up?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I have some hanging around in a medium light tank, it doesn't creep though but it branches a fair amount.

Let us know how that continues to develop.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

Do you have any pics.? I googled but there are not many. 
Does it branch at each node?
How much space between nodes t medium light?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

it looks the best under low light and no co2. under high light, it get very leggy very quickly.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> it looks the best under low light and no co2. under high light, it get very leggy very quickly.


really? that's how I plan on growing mine, however I've had it under medium light and no co2 for a bit


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=316049&highlight=


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

So it kept growing slowly. The leaves were dark red brown, thick but wrinkly but most of the leaves were turned over and some were face down hugging the gravel.

24 hours after adding CO2 this is what happened.


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

And one month later... I have taken a few trimmings so it grown quite a bit in a month. 















OVT said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=316049&highlight=


The plants in this link look quite different than these. Could this be something different?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like the same plant to me, grown under diff conditions.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

OVT said:


> Looks like the same plant to me, grown under diff conditions.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2



Cool.

How did you grow it like that? Do you remember the parameters? I would like mine grow upward. But even if I plant a stem upright it bends down shoots roots and pulls itself down.


The stems growing in my tank are 20" under 4 horizontal 23w cfls. I have a moderate amount of pressurized CO2(15-30ppm). I use O+ root tabs and dose CSM+B and gH booster. PO4 occasionally but I keep PO4 over 5ppm. Nitrate usually over 20, gH ~2, kH ~3.

This stuff is a dark red-brown without a hint of green. Leaves start out as a transparent brown then fill in with a redish brown fuzzy texture as the unroll. It grows horizontal along the substrate. Sending new shoots and roots from each node. I'm hoping the new shoots go up but so far it does not look like that is going to happen. So I might end up with a brown carpet.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Um, weird. Can you take a picture of some clippings?
Mine are in high light, co2 and ferts.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasterMake (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a good pic. Let me know if you don't get a pic. Skypath changed something and I've been hanging issues.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

This plant changes under different water conditions. Ive had narrowish long leaves, to wide short leaves. Its pretty unique. Im not real sure what causes it to change. It did this in the same tank for me, so I much be more related to nutrients as my light, gh, kh, nothing else changed.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

Mine grows super fast =/ i trimed it wednesday to 2 inches above the substrate. It is almost back to water level now. 
the ones directly under the light grows very tall very fast and very thick. It also branches at almost every node. The lower branches creeps =/ its covering my downoi.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, the same plant.
I initially had decent growth in a med light tank but after a while it started dropping leaves. This is another nutrients hog weed that gets out of control in higher light tanks.
I still like the color, pretty unique.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

It grows pretty well emersed but not as fast as sunset hygro.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 2 stems here under medium to high light. They grow very, very fast with high light and heavy CO2 dosing. Under higher light and CO2, the color is more golden brown. The leaves are more round.


----------

